# Frage zum Asus X555 / F555LN vs R510 ?



## raychan (31. August 2014)

Hallo suche ein passendes Notebook. 

Habe mir einige angeschaut und kann ich mich garnicht entscheiden. Da es auch fast keine Tests gibts.

einmal das https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C28-1UL&APID=14

oder 

ASUS R510LNV-XO559H Notebook Silber Notebooks günstig bei SATURN bestellen

Wichtig ist für mich das ich das Notebook auf Windows 7 Downgraden kann. Und später auch umrüsten kann. Bei dem R510 habe ich Treiber und auch gefunden das es wartungsklappen besitzt.

Zu denn X555 finde ich rein garnix.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 122183 (2. September 2014)

Hi 

Hab mich extra angemeldet um dir vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe zu sein!
Wir haben uns ein X0128D gekauft (das gleiche notebook nur ohne windows, 480€), Win7 bekommt man offiziell bereits um 30€ (dell version) ist aber legal und funktioniert einwandfrei! Treibermässig gibts bei Win7 absolut keine Probleme und alles läuft Perfekt!
Ich habe bereits die hdd gegen eine 840er ssd mit 250Gb getauscht!
Der austausch ist für einen Laien zu kompliziert, für einen geübten schrauber absolut kein Problem! Durch das öffnen wird kein Garantiesiegel beschädigt somit bleib die Garantie erhalten (ist ja im Prinzip fast schon ein Ultrabook)
Mankos: nur 2 Zellen Akku, der "erste" Ram Riegel ist Onboard, d.h.: nicht auswechselbar! Heute haben wir versucht einen 2. Riegel einzubauen nur leider hat das Notebook dann den onboard Ram deaktiviert :/
Laut asussupport (telefon) muss man einen DDR3L (low Ram) verwenden und ich weiss nicht genau ob es ein solcher war! Deswegen kann ich leider dazu auch nichts weiteres sagen! Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen DDR3L organisieren und nochmal Probieren!

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen es ist ein Top Notebook  Leistung ohne Ende und mit der 840M zusätzlich hat man auch noch ein bisschen Grafikreserve (die Graka ist kein Burner aber immerhin besser als die integrierte Grafik)
Bei Fragen bin ich dir natürlich gerne behilflich


----------



## raychan (4. September 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort 

Klingt erstmal sehr gut. Habe im test gelesen das der Display sehr flaue farben und sehr dunkel ist und bei heller Umgebung zu meiden ist. Wie empfindest du es so? Kann mir leider bei cyberport ihn nicht anschauen gehen 

So finde ich ihn total interessant aber dunkler Bildschirm wäre fur mich ein Ko kritirium.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 122183 (5. September 2014)

Kann es sein das du ein Review von einer Version mit Glare Display (spiegelndes) gelesen hast?
Ich habe selbst einen X55 mit Glare Display gesehen und kann sagen das es wirklich ein Graus ist 
Dagegen ist das matte Display das wir haben ein Traum! Bei der Helligkeit gibts auch kaum etwas zu bemängeln!

Was noch zu erwähnen wäre: Das Touchpad ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (wenn mans gewohnt ist, kein problem mehr) aber ich bin sowieso mehr der "Maus"-Typ!
Da haben wir ganz einfach von Am**on eine Logitech Maus bestellt und fertig!


----------



## Lightfire (5. September 2014)

Ich habe den Asus F550ln-xx131d, wollte den auch erst dort Bestellen, habe ihn dann der redco.. bestellt weil schon 8 GB Ram zum selben Preis. Windows 7 habe ich definitv nicht drauf bekommen, die Geräte laufen alle ausser die Geforce hebe getan und gemacht aber keine Chance die startete nie wenn ich mal ein Spiel gestartet habe. Windows 8.1 (mit classic shell) ist es sogar Bedienbar und GF läuft bestens getestet mit Crysis 2


----------



## raychan (5. September 2014)

Hier ist der Test zum X555 Test Asus X555LN-XO112H Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Das ist auch matt und die Version mit Windows 8.1

Bin gerade noch recht unentschlossen. 

Überlege gerade ob ich den HP 15-p020ng oder Asus X555 XO128D nehmen soll.

Beides hat seine Vor und Nachteile.
Das HP sieht von Design nicht so dolle aus, Garantie ist auch nur 1 Jahr und Tastatur nya. Hat dafür aber ein FullHD Display für 10€ mehr


Das mit dem Auseinander nehmen ist für mich kein Problem  Wenn du passenden Ram gefunden hast. Würde mich freuen wenn du das Modell hier postest könntest


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 122183 (5. September 2014)

Also treiberprobleme unter win7 gibt es absolut keine weil so ziemlich alle win8 treiber auch unter win7 funktionieren!
Dazu gibts auch noch einige programme die fehlende treiber selbstständig anbieten!

Kauf ihn dir einfach, wenn er dir nicht zusagt kannst du ihn ja wieder zurückschicken! Aber der review von der seite kommt mir sowieso schleierhaft vor - aktuelle spiele auf mittleren bis hohen einstellungen? Bei der graka? Also da allein sollte man schon skeptisch werden!

Ich finde das es ein absolut tolles notebook ist! Mit meiner config (win7 + 250gb ssd samsung 840) geht es sowieso ab wie sau


----------



## raychan (8. September 2014)

Hab mich jetzt doch für das X555 Entschieden. Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. 

Treiber Probleme hatte ich nicht google wusste Rat  Asus Windows 8 Treiber gingen teilweise garnicht.

Wollte noch fragen hast du schon raus gefunden welches Arbeitsspeicher Modul man brauch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 122183 (8. September 2014)

Sehr schön 
Hast du auch versucht einfach die treiber der beiliegenden CD zu installieren?
Ram wird 100% ein ddr3l gebraucht! Bin mir sicher das ich einen ddr3 erwischt hatte!
Am besten zu einem lokalen computerhändler gehen und vor ort den ram austauschen -> so hast du keine probleme bei der Rückgabe falls einer nicht funktioniert!
Aber der kingston 4gb 1600mhz ddr3l müsste funktionieren!


----------

